# Need help with setting up 3x rgb front fans



## OliverBorre (Jul 9, 2021)

Hey world!

I'm currently in search for a solution to get my 3 rgb front fans running.
I bought a Asus TUF GT301 case, and it came with a hub fan hub in the side i believe. And all the fans are connected to it.
I've connected a cable from the hub to my SATA, that goes directly to my PSU. But they're NOT spinning (And after that they had RGB lighting that i can control from the panel.)
Now i have 2 other ends from the hub, which i don't know where to connect. (See attached picture)

My motherboard is a Asus prime b360m-k, and as far as i know, there's only one 4 pin'ed fan header.... (And i want to avoid investing in a new motherboard, if possible)

I've tried for 2 days now, searching for a solution. Anything world help me!


Best regards!
Confused gamer


----------

